# Eurovision baby!!



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Right who is ready!? I know I am!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Ready here - masks supplied by my son-in-law at http://www.funkybunky.co.uk/


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

I'm in. Captain Morgan pour moi later!


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

We weren't going to watch it.
But seeing this thread we just might now


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

I need a Graham mask!!!!!!


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

Go eurovision!!!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm ready, fully stocked up with tea and bickys!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Wine is in my hand - mask removed as I can't drink with it on


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Need to adapt the mask lol.


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Or a wee hole and a straw?


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

BBC Score sheet at the ready....tis a family tradition.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> Wine is in my hand - mask removed as I can't drink with it on


Get a straw!!!! 

Watching but no booze as hubs up for work at 5am!!!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

I can't wait! Joining in after BGT, is it nearly our turn yet?


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Disaster, the radio stream is a full minute behind the TV coverage... may have to turn Ken Bruce off!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

liking the invisible violin!:Headphone


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Blimey!!! If Slovenia sings through her nose any longer she'll pass out from lack of breath!!!!! UGH!!!!!


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

My 9 year old son has insisted we put on sing along and is now reading EVERYTHING that appears. Oh, bedtime soon my little one!


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

Slovenia...nil point from moi, didn't like her voice and the crazy imaginary violin lady freaked me out!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

France - nice movie in the background. The song however..... Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz!!!


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Dearie me, unless this is a prelude to some dancing and leaping about, France may put me to sleep.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

This is a jolly little number isn't it!!!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Don't know what she's singing about but sounds miserable! quite like the drummers though


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Dodgy boots coming up........


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

French woman can sing....dunno what the bad CGI drummers are about though!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Boots a well ropey but the song is not too shoddy. Got a nice beat.


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

oh wow...OH just said Israel sounds like the scene in Thumbelina when she's in the club with the beetles!!! AND HE'S RIGHT!!!!! Very unimpressed so far!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

songs not bad, but the boots would look better on Conchita.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Mrsred said:


> Dearie me, unless this is a prelude to some dancing and leaping about, France may put me to sleep.


I think someone remembered to plug her into the mains about two thirds of the way through 

Israel - seem to have kidnapped a random boy band...?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Israel singer reminds me of Shane Ward - looks not singing  Best so far


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Estonia - any flatter mate??? And in tune would be good!!!!!


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

God, but I love that it's all truly bonkers!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

UK coming up next........ EEK!!!!!!!! Hope they blow it out of the water coz it's a good wee song!!


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Kat Slater on!!


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

Estonia....he can't sing, she can, enough said!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Good luck UK!!!!!!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Good luck UK


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Volume racked up loud!!!!


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> Estonia - any flatter mate??? And in tune would be good!!!!!


It's nowhere near as bad as one of the ones in the first semi-final - that gave Jemeni a run for it's money!

I rather liked the Estonia one - not memorable enough, though, I don't think.

Here we go!


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Come on us!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Dress not very flattering


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Stealing Kitty's from the X Factors idea!!!!


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

_uk is my favourite so far, it's jazzy!!!_


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Well that was okay - first time I'd heard it


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

I got goosebumps!!! Anyone else??


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Oh dear, did I really turn BGT over for this?! I love the idea of them, if they could sing then I think this combination of dance & old dance hall type music could be ace  right, back to BGT! Although I have to say that was probably our best shot we've had for years!


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Yeah but I feel it was from withdrawal from my empty glass lol!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Good fun song, could win.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> Dress not very flattering


 Now we know why!!!! All the lighting gubbins!!!!  Great touch!!


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Thought they did rather well there! Wish we could have had more dancers, made the stage one big party


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Jesthar said:


> Thought they did rather well there! Wish we could have had more dancers, made the stage one big party


I'd hoped there would be more dancers - like in the video. That would have looked amazing.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Armenia appear to be trying to do Deeply Depressed Disney...


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Armenia obviously having a bit of a witches coven deal going, stay in the sacred circle!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

jetsmum said:


> Good fun song, could win.


Yeah.... if any other country was singing it.


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

nevermind i like Armenias now


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Armenia, not much to say except, oh dear!!!!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Armenia far too miserable and all over the place


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Mrsred said:


> Armenia obviously having a bit of a witches coven deal going, stay in the sacred circle!


About half way through I found myself thinking "Why is the White Tree of Gondor in the background?" 

It was that or listen to the singing


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Duets seem to be the order of the night.


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

oh no i'm loving Lithuania!!! It's great and she can really sing!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Lithuania.... GET A ROOM!!!!!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Dress by TK Maxx


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Lithunania appear to be having problems with their backing track keeping breaking down  And what IS she wearing? Going for the crowd clapalong too, rather early for that move!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Not keen on Lithuania


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Brave Serbia. Brave, brave, brave.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Serbia is a good one! Goosebumps again.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Like this one, a lot, she can sing too.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I appreciate the sentiment but not for me Serbia


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

Serbia....she can sing, and i like the message of the song.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Serbia - bit of a bold move going for for a wind machine with that much fabric on stage! What a voice, though! No drums on stage, but flags, a Bucks Fizz moment, a positive message song - hopefully stands a good chance


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

I miss Terry Wogan. It's not as funny since he left.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Sacremist said:


> I miss Terry Wogan. It's not as funny since he left.


Oh I dunno... I think Graham Norton is just as good.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Sacremist said:


> I miss Terry Wogan. It's not as funny since he left.


I usally like to listen to Ken Bruce, but radio2 is a full minute behind the TV this year - SO annoying!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Another miserable song - falling asleep to this one. That could be the wine though


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

wow...Norways is great!!!! Good singers and i like the song


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Norway girl seems to have accidentally tucked the hotel restaurant tablecloth into her waistband...

Song utterly depressing!


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Loved Serbias, great lyrics!


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

I don't find Graham Norton funny.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Norway :Yawn


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Bookies favourite - Sweden


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

This Marks and Spencer's red wine is good though.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Sweden - the favourite. A good song so I think it will be up there.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Yes, I like this one. Sweden has my top vote so far


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Quite like the Swedish song.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

I wouldn't kick the singer out of bed either.


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

Sweden....VERY attractive, good voice but i hate the song!!! and the performance


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Would it seem as good without the stage effects though?


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

That nose is not real! It's attached to those glasses surely!


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

I liked Sweden. My fave so far.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Cyprus - sweet song. And he can sing. Always a bonus..


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Cedar and Blossom liked Sweden - they've been glued to TV since it started lol


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Cyprus not too shabby


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

Cyprus - yes, i like the song a lot, i like his voice and i like the simplicity of his performance.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Cyprus, lovely simple song, good voice too.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Is this the Year of the Depressing Breakup/Failed Relationship ballad or something? Cypress must be number three at least, and we're only on song 11!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Still don't get why Australia are in it


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Olly Murs with an Aussie accent!!!


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Since when has Australia been in Europe? I think they need to change the name of the show.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Blimey - I'm back at school - sounds like an 80s track! And why are Australia in it anyway??


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

ooooo Australia!!!! Overall very impressed, good voice, funky song etc


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Typical Euro pop, but it's Not, it's Aussie pop.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Belgium is interesting


----------



## chesspiece (May 16, 2015)

Sacremist said:


> Since when has Australia been in Europe? I think they need to change the name of the show.


you dont have to be in europe.
thats why israel are always in it
tunisia and morocco often pop up to


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Oh Belgium, yer lighting is making my eyeballs hurt.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Belgium - different & interesting but not a winner.


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm quite liking Belgium


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

What are Belgium going to rapapap?


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

I do like Belgium. Slightly disturbing that the way their lead bloke sings reminds me of Adele, though, the way she sings at the start of 'Rollin in the deep'


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

Not keen on Belgium


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

The Austrian singer's cute.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Ooooh liking Austria - he really reminds me of someone but I can't think who!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Boring Austria


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Austria - first time I've heard this. It's ok so far but can't see it being memorable enough to win.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Russell Brand crossed with Tim Minchin ?


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Have they imported the Austrian setup from an American cowboy blues bar?


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm quite liking Austria too!


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Ah. I see the Austrian pianist went to the Les Dawson school of pianism 

Ken Bruce: "It's not a great song, but burning the piano is a bit harsh"


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Cat Deeley?!


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

yeah Austria was boring compared to last year!


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

jetsmum said:


> Russell Brand crossed with Tim Minchin ?


The Austrian bloke, or Conchita?


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

The dress is more interesting than the song!!!!

Thank goodness for tit tape!!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Okay i'm here for the party! Anyone else having trouble with the sing along? There's no sound with it on my TV! I think my neighbours will probably be glad of that LOL


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Er now that you mention it - - - both


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

And now we have The One Ring in the background! To be fair, using it to rule them all is the only way Greece are going to win...


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

Well Greece is good....but very typical for a female singer on eurovision. I like it but it's not outstanding


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

That's a no for Greece from me


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

song 16 - 11 to go!! We're flying through them.......


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm glad to see Wagner from X Factor has landed himself a gig


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Greece, boring.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

I never trust men who pluck their eyebrows!!!! 

So Montenegro has to go. UGH!!!! :Yuck


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Tigerneko said:


> I'm glad to see Wagner from X Factor has landed himself a gig


Hahah, I was about to say that!!!


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Ken Bruce on the Montenegro singer "looks like George Galloway dressed as if he's appearing in Strictly Come Dancing"


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Oh no Montenegro!


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

well we were both looking forward to seeing what Montenegro had to offer(we don't watch the rounds). He can sing but not exactly a feast for the eyes is he!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

He's scary!!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Germany..... flat as a pancake!!!


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

Wish I'd joined this earlier! 

Serbia is the winner for me with Sweden 2nd.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Hmmmm...... those hair feathers are a bit Rasmus. 

Sorry Germany - mundane & unexciting.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Not doing anything for me Germany


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

#GER = awful :Vomit


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Nope - Germany is boring!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Boring, dull and flat.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Yet ANOTHER love disaster song? Enough already! 

Ken Bruce: "(The German singer) has decided tha pointing her backside at the camera is as good a way of attracting votes as any"

Half the song is too low for her comfortable range too.


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

Germany is pretty good, nice voice and i like the tune


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Poland.... is anyone else thinking of Peter Kays' 2 up 2 down?! Power to her though, she looks stunning!


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Should have started on the drink, instead I've sickened myself on a family sized bar of cadburys bubbly and they all don't sound half as fun sober.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Poland - Didn't Anastasia have a song similar to this a few years ago??? 

Nice, good singer, MASSIVE kudos for going for it but not good enough to win IMO.


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

already disappointed in Poland....last years entry was hilarious! She's struggling with the higher notes as well


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

Another boring one, flat too #POL


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

I think she looks like a young Carol Vorderman! Looks good, but crap song!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Tigerneko said:


> Poland.... is anyone else thinking of Peter Kays' 2 up 2 down?! Power to her though, she looks stunning!


I wasn't..... But now I am!!!! lol


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Well done to the young lady for continuing her career but not impressed with the song I'm afraid


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Brave woman to take this on, but sorry not good enough.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

I am LOVING all the visual bites of Austria BTW - I adore this country BIIIIIIIIG time. 

Just thought I'd mention that.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

oooh Latvia - that hurts my ears!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Latvia, what on earth is she wearing????????


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

ballybee said:


> already disappointed in Poland....last years entry was hilarious! She's struggling with the higher notes as well


Singing high note sitting down is very hard, so I'm not surprised.

Incidentally, she wasn't flat as far as I could tell, one (or more) of her backing singers was slightly sharp, unfortunately for her.

Nice song, well sung, but instantly forgettable


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Latvia - Great voice but the song...............???????


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Latvia - Evanescence wannabe!


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

OH, latvia -- WHY did your costume designer decide the toilet plunger look was in this year?


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

What on earth is this? Like a really low rate Rihanna!!


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

#LAT just squeezed out Sweden for me


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

Very impressed with the voice Latvia....kind of hate the dress and feel she may fall out at any moment even though she's standing still


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Lunabuma said:


> #LAT just squeezed out Sweden for me


She looked like she was squeezing _something_ big out from her expression, but now we're back in toilet plunger territory again


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Romania - Don't understand a word he's singing but I like this. He's got a good voice.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Ohhhh nice change into English. I like it even more!!!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Sorry Romania.... boring! Your crappy treatment of animals lost my vote before he even opened his mouth though!


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> Romania - Don't understand a word he's singing but I like this. He's got a good voice.


^^^ This *nods*

And he kinda looks like Stafan from De/Vision - not that I expect anyone else to know who they are - they could have won it for Germany though


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

lol wasn't looking when the Romanian act came on and got a fright....scary looking bunch! I quite like the tune but not keen


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

It's ok, but not good enough to win.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Ohhhhh..... Did I just espy some Spanish beefcake????


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Rather liked Romania. Don;t see it winning, but a nice song well sung


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Spain - Poor voice, no strength. Song tedious. 

And taking yer clothes off luv won't help ya!!!!!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Another boring song :Yawn


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

oooo Spain!!! I liked that


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

You did indeed MB! And as Ken Bruce onserved: "Part way through the red riding hood claok gets ripped off to reveal story outfit two, which is more Xena Warrior Princess. As it's rapidly approaching kebab time of night, this could be worth some votes"

Shame the song sounded like the bull had stood on her foot...


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I could fall asleep here. Hope we have something a bit more lively coming up - Hungary is dull


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Why are so many of these songs flat and boring this year? Where are the funny, lively acts? Did I miss them all at the beginning?


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Hungary - think it's a builder.

Coz it HAS to get better than this!!!!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Tigerneko said:


> Why are so many of these songs flat and boring this year? Where are the funny, lively acts? Did I miss them all at the beginning?


There haven't been any 'funny' ones this year. Folks seem to be taking it seriously for once. There have been LOADS of ballads. Even in the Semi's.


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

Hungary is good, nice song, very easy to listen to and she's a great singer


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> Hungary - think it's a builder.
> 
> Coz it HAS to get better than this!!!!


Nope!!! It didn't!!!!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

MoggyBaby said:


> There haven't been any 'funny' ones this year. Folks seem to be taking it seriously for once. There have been LOADS of ballads. Even in the Semi's.


I want the fun ones back, I want to go back to the days of Lordi!


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Well, Hungary, this is a cheery little number. Very pretty tune but - well - another DEPRESSING one"


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

I switched off mentally for the last two. Who's this crazy B1tch?


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I want to know why there are no novelty songs too? They're being missed, it's not the same without them.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Wow, Georgia is stunning!! I like this one!


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Ohhhh, evil She - Ra Bulgaria lady.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Georgia - now that's a bit better!!!! Won't win though. Too decent!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

At least Georgia has a bit more life! Not good enough to win but not too bad


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Oh, she's from Georgia, apologies She -Ra woman.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I quite like this one, she's got a powerful voice.


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

hmmmm....not sure how i feel about Georgia, it's overall a bit meh


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Ooops, made a mistake earlier - ThIs is Xena! Or possibly the offpring of Xena and Ming the Merciless...

Ken Bruce: "May have been frightened by Lordi at an early age"


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Oooh I like this one!

Rowan liked Spain, he hasn't moved all night LOL


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Azerbaijan - Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz!!!!!

Sleep tonight?? I'm asleep already mate!!!!

Next.......


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

was liking Azerbaijan but I think it lost it's way a bit in the middle and he's a bit screechy at times


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

That wasn't too bad


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

Did Sia choreograph Azerbaijans dancers? It's freaking me out!!


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Over-dramatic gymnast alert! Only taken until song 24 - must do better next year, Eurovision...

Ken Bruce: "They appear to be dressed in 'shoplifters chic'"

Oh, I'm sorry, was there singing going on as well?


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

lymorelynn said:


> was liking Azerbaijan but I think it lost it's way a bit in the middle and he's a bit screechy at times


This!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

The dancers were funny though


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Russia - next favourite. Not a bad song & she can sing.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Russian girl sounds as if she's about to cry


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Reminds me of this!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

The Russian singer needs a root job !!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

MCWillow said:


> Reminds me of this!


But not anywhere near as good


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

OH on the web - apparantly UK are 16th in the bookies betting ranking.


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

Russia sadly i quite like, bit annoyed that we have 2 songs to go and not a funny song in sight  Lithuania is still my favourite though


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

No, no, no, mcwillow, they don't hold
A candle to that! Hate to say it buy it's a bit meh this year. Being back Finland and their demonic regalia I say!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Probably the best voice of the night, but i'm still not sure of it. I heard better on BGT lol


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Told you she was going to cry!


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

I suspect Russia are going to have the same problem as last year - nice song, good singers, but a message of unity and peace which rings rather hollow give the policital situation and therefore won't do well when it should have done OK.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Primark Marilyn Monroe, with a fairy light dress!

Don't like the song either - a bit shouty


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Yeah MCWillow I thought she looked like a poor mans Marilyn too!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Oh dear Albania


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Albania - another one who's been at the tit tape drawer!!!!

Thank goodness for the dress otherwise there would be nothing to say!!!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Got to the point now where everything sounds the same.


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Oh Albania, the days of holding our outfits together with strictly come dancing skin coloured netting are over love.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Albania appear to be suffering from a bad case of what my mother calls 'singing by averages' - i.e. the correct note is in there somewhere, occasionally, in passing.

Ken Bruce: 'Shes in another of the long dresses that seem to have been in a job lot this year in Vienna'


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Last one


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Italy - Are we about to see a 3 Tenors moment???

Looks like it - yay!!!!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I have to say I like this Italy


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Well this is a bit different, pop meets opera.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Late to the party but I quite liked Sweden, and the song about Love with the woman and bloke from Alberia maybe? Can't quite remember. But these later ones are not so great.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh nice one Italy!!!!! VERY VERY GOOD!!!! Loved it!!!!!


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

El Divo in Italian!


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

What a boring bunch of songs. Too many ballads. Too many ladies all looking the same.

Who do we think is going to win out of that lot then?


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Right time to let the dog out and make a brew.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

You lot must be ahead of me - they are still singing on the YouTube live page!


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Does anyone get the feeling that the Italians could sing a shopping list for B&Q (translated into Italian, of course) and make it sound sexy?

And THIS is classic Eurovision - big, big voices, big crecendos and orchestra swell, power to spare, power chords, drums, the whole caboodle! Very well done, Italy!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Thank flip that's over! I'm falling asleep here! Georgia is my winner, loved that song! Georgia or Italy - not my cup of tea but they were brilliant!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Lithuania! That's it!


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Blimey - 'start voting now' - its like the Witches of Eastwick!!!


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

I liked Israel for a happy little sing along dance along number, UK of course, and Austria for reasons I'm not sure of - but it does sound familiar. Oh and Sweden Heroes for the staging - little "men" marching - shame about the song.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Oh Italy for me. Loved it.


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Voting (not really voting, I'm not spending 16 pence) for Sweden.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Right time to put the kettle on  Can't make up my mind but I liked Belgium, Sweden and Italy the best


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Note to the Euro-producers - please do NOT let your hosts try and sing. That was not even close to sounding like The Sound Of Music.


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

If I still smoked, this would be *** break time. Sigh. Chocolate and or booze it is then!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

My faves were Sweden, Serbia, Cyprus and us of course. But with the tactical voting anything could happen.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Mrsred said:


> If I still smoked, this would be *** break time. Sigh. Chocolate and or booze it is then!


I had a pot ( yes, a whole pot! ) of Ben & Jerry's 'whatta-lotta-chocolate' core icecream...that only lasted till the end of BGT lol.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Blimey, I go away for five mins, come back and it's like the flippin twighlight zone now.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

And cue the 'people-in-ridiculous-oversize-headgear' - do you think it's a mandatory requirement?

I've been loving the percussion and brass stuff, though


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Israel, UK ...love it and Italy.

Soft spot for Cyprus...Sweden was OK too.

Much better show this year..


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> I had a pot ( yes, a whole pot! ) of Ben & Jerry's 'whatta-lotta-chocolate' core icecream...that only lasted till the end of BGT lol.


Easily done, easily done. I am shoe horned into me jeans these days. I'll need some of Albanias dress netting to secure my clothes very soon if I'm
Not careful.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Why do they all have manic grins?


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Jesthar said:


> And cue the 'people-in-ridiculous-oversize-headgear' - do you think it's a mandatory requirement?
> 
> I've been loving the percussion and brass stuff, though


My son plays the trombone and I can categorically state, it does not sound anything like that whilst he's practicing.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Not sure what the finale bit sounded like - a cross between several eighties TV action and game show themes, I think...


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Mrsred said:


> Easily done, easily done. I am shoe horned into me jeans these days. I'll need some of Albanias dress netting to secure my clothes very soon if I'm
> Not careful.


This made me laugh!  Not the fact you're shoe horned into your jeans, mind. Know that feeling only to well!


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Sweety said:


> Why do they all have manic grins?


Oh, that's easy - the percussion section are the certifiable nutters in any orchestra or band  And the brass are the jokers in the pack. I should know, I used to play mallets (xylophone/glock) in a marching band


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Well, here we go, voting is over


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

How long do we wait for the votes???


Hmm that would be now then.... lol


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Cats fed, litter trays cleaned, washing up done & hubs now in bed.

Did I miss anything???   

UK 16th according to bookie ratings. Hope they're wrong.....


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Hmm, looks like Conchita has nicked the cape off the Serbian lass


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Ah, we have the 'lovely' Conchita before we get the results


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Conchita should just lose the beard - I don't understand what the beard is all about....

S/he (sorry don't know how they identify) looks like a prettier slimmer Kim Kardashian!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

When Graham said there was going to be a mini Conchita concert, I thought it would be either little people or children dressed up, not more of the same.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I liked that Conchita song!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

MCWillow said:


> Conchita should just lose the beard - I don't understand what the beard is all about....
> 
> S/he (sorry don't know how they identify) *looks like a prettier slimmer Kim Kardashian*!


I thought exactly the same!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

The junior winner is better than any others I've heard tonight!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

wow who is this little diva boy and why is he not entering?!


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Just realise the BBC iPlayer volume settings go to 11. Well played, BBC nerds, well played!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Oh okay I get it now


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

He's got a great voice, and without backing or anything.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

aww hes so cute, and what a fab voice!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

When are we gonna go around all the nutty people in the different countries for the results? I love it when they do that!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

OH JUST GET ON WITH IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Cringing a bit now.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

MCWillow said:


> *Conchita should just lose the beard - I don't understand what the beard is all about....*
> 
> S/he (sorry don't know how they identify) looks like a prettier slimmer Kim Kardashian!


It's supposed to signify that gender is not important and should not be the reason behind judging people. I like the sentiment but do concur that it looks bliddy weird!!!!


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

Aargh, little one woke up. Looks like I missed a goodie with Italy. 

Serbia or Sweden still from the ones I heard. I would never buy them though to be clear!!!


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

I've got it on mute until they skip to the good bit


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

It's not even a proper beard, it's been filled in with makeup!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Let the political voting begin.......................!!!!!


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Apparantly we are about to find out who is "the winner of the Sixties edition of the Eurovison Song Contest"

Well, one can hope. The songs will have been better for a start


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

This makes me think of my childhood and how I thought all these countries looked so exciting and exotic compared to dreary Belfast. 

Child me wasn't far off the mark!


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Well, we avoided Null Points. Doesn't look like we'll make double figures, though!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

1 point so far.

We're the runaway winners I'm telling ya!!!!


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

We're doing so well! PMSL


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

where do they get these people from?! ahaha


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Albanias points giver's taste in cloths is very much like their singers voice - very loud, but missing the mark somewhat...


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Well at least we aint 'nil pois' lol


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Latvia point giver "Thank you for a great night and I really hope all of you are love injected - are you?"

Um, _WHAT?!?_


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

It's like the early 90's fashion wise. God bless the eastern bloc.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

12 points to montenegro? Really?? lol


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

It's not looking too good for the UK.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

jetsmum said:


> It's not looking too good for the UK.


It hasn't looked good since 2001 when Blair decided to invade Iraq!!!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Yay we got another vote


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Maybe we need to introduce a rule that any point score given to an immediate neighbour is automatically halved...


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

What the heck is the German woman wearing? A jousting shield?


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Of the top 3 I really want either Sweden or Italy to win it. I really DON'T want Russia to get it. The politcal voting is SO getting on my mammary glands!!!


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

three and a half ladies?? Insulting much! wow!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Here she goes again - stop crying woman!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Jesthar said:


> Maybe we need to introduce a rule that any point score given to an immediate neighbour is automatically halved...


I think that only the acts who perform in the final should be allowed to vote. Those who are eliminated in the Semi's should have no further input. THAT would soon sort out the politics!!!!


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

MCWillow said:


> three and a half ladies?? Insulting much! wow!


Missed that one - who was that about whom?


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Jesthar said:


> Missed that one - who was that about whom?


From Germany - I am assuming about the 3 hosts and Conchita.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Now the Spanish lady is how it should be done - congratulatory but not gushing, efficient delivery with no wittering on, no singing, and especially no stupid ten second pauses before giving the points.

Very nice frock, too


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Lordy. Nigella in a Margaret Thatcher frock!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Mrsred said:


> Lordy. Nigella in a Margaret Thatcher frock!


Lordi in a Maggie Thatcher frock? Now THAT I wanna see.....!!!!


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Mrsred said:


> *Lordy.* Nigella in a Margaret Thatcher frock!


_Lordi_, surely?


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Touché jesthar!


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Oooh, nothing for Russia from Latvia. Sweden edge a little further ahead...

Hmm, the Netherlands lady has nicked one of the job-lot-tape-required dresses


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

This voting is getting embarrassing :Bag


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

jetsmum said:


> This voting is getting embarrassing :Bag


it sure is LOL


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Predictable!

Just glad Russia is no longer in the lead - but wont be surprised if they win.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Oooh, merci beaucoup San Marino!  Three whole points!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

We're up to 5 points now!!!!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

*YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SWEDEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Thank feck for that!!!!!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

First time I've ever picked a winner


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

The winner was rather unceremoniously announced!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Could have been worse, I suppose.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

I feel really sorry for the UK entry - they were very good and it is a cracking wee song. It really deserved much better than 5 points. Disgraceful!!!!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I don't know why we bother. It's not about the song, it's all tactical voting. I love the way Graham was telling us who would be be getting what points before they were announced.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

jetsmum said:


> Could have been worse, I suppose.


Well, our problem is no-one likes us politically, so we have to have a great song just to get any points at all, unlike those with plenty of ameanable neighbours


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Totally agree, I only heard it for the first time tonight, but I really liked it!


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

What the heck is Conchita wearing? Looks like she got landed on by a chandelier...


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

I said to hubs, before he went to bed, "Do you want me to leave you a note telling you the winner?"

He replied "No need, I know it'll be Sweden."

Sometimes I quite hate that man!!!!! enguin


----------



## chissy 15 (Mar 13, 2013)

Well done Sweden! Next best to UK (as I have a sister in law who is Swedish lol)


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Well ladies, it's been fun. Same time, same place next year?


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I enjoyed Sweden's entry so well done to them!


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

If course @jetsmum!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Ok folks, time for bed!!! Sleep sweet y'all. xx


----------



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

I agree that a lot of the voting is quite political, but look at Australia... it's their first time and yet, they got more points than UK without having any neighbours  Meanwhile France and Germany have nothing at all.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Good night all - it's been a pleasure to join you in our Eurovision party


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

shadowmare said:


> I agree that a lot of the voting is quite political, but look at Australia... it's their first time and yet, they got more points than UK without having any neighbours  Meanwhile France and Germany have nothing at all.


And if THAT doesn't prove no-one likes us, nothing does!!!!


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

shadowmare said:


> I agree that a lot of the voting is quite political, but look at Australia... it's their first time and yet, they got more points than UK without having any neighbours  Meanwhile France and Germany have nothing at all.


Yeah, but people _LIKE_ the Aussies and have no political reason not to vote for them - that's the difference 

Got to watch Sweden's performace properly this time, last time was interupted by Lori parking herself in front of the screen. Brilliant use of the computer graphics, I have to say, very impressive


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Belgium ended 4th. The guy must be disappointed. I miss songs like What's another year"


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Well I was really disappointed this year, most of the songs were boring no one looked as if they were having fun.

I did like Australia.


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

I was disappointed this year too, but with the winner.
The computer graphics on the Sweden song were great, as was the choreography to go with them, but I thought the song was quite ordinary.

I was also disappointed in the way some of the crowd reacted to the Russian girl. She is not Putin!
Sure, a lot of countries have a problem with Russia at the moment, but their singer did well and the song was very good (for a Eurovision song anyway) and was the type that would normally have won by a mile. I can understand that people from some countries feel that they cannot have Russia winning Eurovision, but the attitude to the singer was appalling, as was some of the tactical voting.

I quite liked the Romanian song actually


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

I voted for Sweden because he was the best looking.... I mean, he sang the best song... :Singing


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Shoshannah said:


> I voted for Sweden because he was the best looking.... I mean, he sang the best song... :Singing


Lol!


----------



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

silvi said:


> I was disappointed this year too, but with the winner.
> The computer graphics on the Sweden song were great, as was the choreography to go with them, but I thought the song was quite ordinary.
> 
> I was also disappointed in the way some of the crowd reacted to the Russian girl. She is not Putin!
> ...


I've been reading discussions and comments on FB about Eurovision. I myself haven't watched it for a few years because I just find it rubbish, but I did keep an eye on the voting last night as there was nothing on TV anyway... I find it funny how so many people are going on about how political the show is, but next thing they also are proclaiming how happy they are that Russia didn't win, or are proud that their country didn't give any points to Russia you can't be going in a huff just because you thought your country didn't get any points because of the "neighbour vote" but then also be happy about someone not voting for a song, because you hate the country:Facepalm


----------



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

I liked the song... but it might be because I also liked David Guetta's song


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

Pity the BBC continues to pay into this rubbish

Then again theres lots of rubbish on TV

*Jonathan Strange & Mr Norrell is on again soon int it?*


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

I fell asleep at my own party!!!! Hahaha!!!!


----------

